# Glitter Balls



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Glitter Balls






1 ½ cups peanut butter
½ cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, softened
1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar
1 (12-ounce) package white chocolate chips
1 tablespoon all-vegetable shortening
Edible glitter 

Directions: 

In a large bowl, combine peanut butter and butter until blended; add powdered sugar, 1/2 cup at a time, stirring after each addition. 

Line a baking sheet with foil. Using your hands, shape peanut butter mixture into 1-inch balls. Place balls on prepared baking sheet; chill until firm, about 1 hour. 

Place white chocolate and shortening in a large microwave-safe bowl. Microwave, stirring at 30-second intervals, until chocolate is melted and smooth, about 2 minutes. 

Line baking sheet with wax paper. 

Using a spoon, dip each peanut butter ball into melted chocolate, spooning chocolate over ball to coat, if necessary. 

Once covered, sprinkle each ball with glitter. Use multiple colors to create a festive gift. 

Transfer snowballs to baking sheet. Chill 30 minutes. Makes 48 balls. 

PER BALL: Cal 143 (52% fat) Fat 9 g (3 g sat) Trace fiber Chol 7 mg Sodium 63 mg Carb 16 g Calcium 21 mg


----------

